# pigeon with blue band?



## gunter71

Hi-
I live on Pecos and Russell and we have a pigeon with a blue band on his left leg that flew into our garage. He seems comfortable around people but we can't have a bird at our house. We have a cat that we keep inside but if he got in the garage, he would definitely kill the bird. We found our cat living off the street many years ago but I know, he knows exactly how to break a bird's neck. The pigeon just has the one blue band, I'm not really sure what other details would help. I'd like for him to get back home ok. Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## Skyeking

Thank you for your care and concern over this bird.

Have you been able to catch him? (Has he eaten and drank any water?)

Please do catch him, you can put him in a carrier, and if there are any numbers or letters on the band please post and we will try and help find the owner.

If there are no numbers and letters, we will try and help get him a home.


----------



## gunter71

I have given the bird bread and water. He is still at our house today. His band is AU FTTC 2007 130. I have tried to contact someone named Charles Russell in Maryland as I was told this was possibly the owner but he is not returning my calls. IF ANYONE IN LAS VEGAS WANTS THE BIRD- PLEASE LET ME KNOW. I don't have any type of cage to keep him in- my neighborhood is full of cats that roam and I'd hate to see this guy end up dinner. I really don't know the ins and out of the pigeon world but he seems to have a good personality and is loyal. He's still here in my driveway and really wants to come in the garage but because he poos everywhere my husband does not want him in the garage. I cannot keep him here due to my stealthy cat (indoor) but sometimes still finds his way into our backyard.


----------



## ptras

gunter71 said:


> I have given the bird bread and water. He is still at our house today. His band is AU FTTC 2007 130. I have tried to contact someone named Charles Russell in Maryland as I was told this was possibly the owner but he is not returning my calls. IF ANYONE IN LAS VEGAS WANTS THE BIRD- PLEASE LET ME KNOW. I don't have any type of cage to keep him in- my neighborhood is full of cats that roam and I'd hate to see this guy end up dinner. I really don't know the ins and out of the pigeon world but he seems to have a good personality and is loyal. He's still here in my driveway and really wants to come in the garage but because he poos everywhere my husband does not want him in the garage. I cannot keep him here due to my stealthy cat (indoor) but sometimes still finds his way into our backyard.


With an AU band, he is probably a racing pigeon. Better than bread and water would be water and wild bird seed. If you have a cat carrier, you can put him in that to keep him from pooping everywhere. There are a number of members in Las Vegas (Phil?), and I'm sure one of them will help you out if the owner of the bird doesn't return your call. Best to get him caged if possible, as racing pigeons aren't good at foraging for themselves in the feral world.


----------



## Gnuretiree

Here is another number I found for that club:
FAIRMONT RPC, LANDOVER, 301-925-4038


----------



## gunter71

Thanks for the number- it is out of service though. I will stop in Petsmart and buy him bird seed. If you know of anyone that would want him please let me know. He is very familiar with people and seems to like being around people more than outside. He's smart enough to stay on our roof when it starts to get dark though, so I don't think any of the neighbor cats will be able to get him and I'm watching my cat to make sure he doesn't go out at all.


----------



## akbird

Try this one:


FAIRMONT PC
Club Code: FTCC
Club Secretary: CHARLES RANDALL
City: LANDOVER
State: MD
Phone No.: 240-304-6257


----------



## gunter71

I've called the 240 # about 3 or 4 times and left messages and no one returns the call (I got this # on line and have tried calling of the past couple of days). I think the bird is basically stranded here in Nevada, doesn't seem like anyone in Maryland is interested. Why would the bird be all the way here in Nevada? I would appreciate any help in finding a home for the bird.


----------



## PigeonVilla

I think as said already las vegas phil could help you out with that bird , hes a great guy and loves the birds, plus hes got a real way with them which would make it even sweeter for this bird in need . His name here is " pdpbison " I think you should pm him or look him up if you can .


----------



## gunter71

Please tell me how to contact Phil. This sounds like a great thing for the bird. He's a good bird.


----------



## gunter71

Oh sorry- not too good with computers - what does this mean "pm" him?


----------



## PigeonVilla

click on this link http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/private.php?do=newpm and put the name pdpbison into the recipiants box and then give it a title and in the message box tell him what you want to say and then click submit message and wait for a message in return,hope that helps some .


----------



## pdpbison

Okay...

Gunter71 got ahold of me and we will get together tomorrow sometime, and, I will look after the Pigeon and keep them under observaiton a while to see if any signs of illness or injury and check them out and so on, as usual.

Best wishes everyone!


Phil
Lv


----------



## ptras

pdpbison said:


> Okay...
> 
> Gunter71 got ahold of me and we will get together tomorrow sometime, and, I will look after the Pigeon and keep them under observaiton a while to see if any signs of illness or injury and check them out and so on, as usual.
> 
> Best wishes everyone!
> 
> 
> Phil
> Lv


It's good to have a pigeon whisperer in Las Vegas!


----------



## gunter71

Thanks for everyone's help for the lost pigeon. I get down about people as a whole and everyone on this site and Phillip in particular restore my faith in humanity.


----------



## pdpbison

The Hand-Off went well, and this is a lovely and somewhat shy Pigeon.

I get the feeling in handling and examining him, that he does not like people because he did not like how he had been handled previously...and he just thinks people are annoying and irrevelent.

This is very different than the way a Wild Adut Pigeon would be, all else being equal for age, weight, health and so on, where, they have never been handled before, and have a different way of not likeing it, or a different set of considerations in how they are trying to evaluate it...and, how, usually, they are willing to come around and to seriously listen and try and understand what I am saying and wanting with them, once hold them gently up to eye level and talking with them.

He does not want to give me his attention when trying this...and I can understand - he was a Racer, and, no one was ever likely to have hendled him with any respect for his sense of Balance or sensibility in general before, so even if I do, he remains dismissive or just wanting it to be over.



Anyway, he was pooping alright, so, I went ahead and set him up with a little Bowl of nice Pigeon Mix seeds...this was around 11:00 or so this morning? I forget now exactly, but, that and a Cup of Medicated Water for all purpose undefined ills, which I will let him be on for a Week or so.


I had to leave a while, and, getting home around 6:30 or so, he had eaten every single Seed.

Pre-Seed poops are weird and a little 'off' but also showing a variety in form and consistency so far, which precludes my making any useful pronouncement about their relation to hs Health, but, I do feel he is a little bit ill or sick with something, so...we shall see.


He is so funny.

He will abide being held in a basic way, standing in my Palm and my other hand softly covering his Head...but I can just feel it, he is anticipating that any second now, I will do something annoying and uncomfortable, so he has a sort of particular tension and resignation both, which is totally different than how a Wild Adult 'feels' when I am first holding them.


So...Lol...he is jaded!


This pretty well tops me out I think.

I have sixteen Cages for quarenteen/convelesence/observation...and, they are all full now, but for one more Cage next door in Storage I could dig out.


Tis the Season I guess...


----------



## gunter71

Glad to hear little bird doing well- that is interesting what you say about him being "jaded". When he was at our house, he liked it when I sat with him BUT I was not allowed to get closer than 3 feet. I felt like he was saying "I enjoy your company but keep your distance." I can relate to this because I'm a cat person and they have the same tendency at times.


----------



## pdpbison

I spent a little bit of time with him last night, his Eye level same as mine, as I sat, holding him in what I call 'Floaty Bird' where like a Duck in Water, the Pigeon just sort of floats on my Hands, Legs dangling...

And, I could not get his attention or Eye contact.

So, I put it to him - "I get the feeling you do not like people, because people had handled you in a way which was uncomfortable and which insulted your fine sense of Balance..."

Suddenly, I had his attention, he was looking at me Eye to Eye, and, he seemed very pointed about it, as it were, in my opinion anyway, affirming my statement.

So I said "Look, you can see that I have not done that, I have not held you in a way which insults your Balance or is rough to uncomfortable..."

Seemed like he was taking this into consideration and the look softened a little.

So I continued "I think you are used to relying on people, because that is where the food and water would come from, and, the people also managed or provided the enclosed Space where you and your associates would stay, eat, sleep and so on, till grabbed, brought to some place or other, and then turned loose to fly back...none of which was enjoyable for you..."


I continued "You will need to learn to be a Wild Bird, so you do not have to rely on a space or conditions and the people to provide it - you can then fly anywhere you want, find food/Seeds by searching for them and noting how others find them, make friends with other Wild Pigeons, find a mate, raise Babys, and, no need to have to put up with people at all...so, we will work on that...I will help you with that."


This also seemed to have some effect, and his look was not so 'pointed' now, and, more relaxed or easy, bright even...very strong 'look', and, uninturrupted full Eye contact all through so far.


So, I set him back in to his Cage, and, that was that....for the moment...



Anywa, since he had been said to have been eating, and, was pooping a fair amount, I had let him have a small Bowl of seeds yesterday, which he ate all of over a short period of time.

However, I notice that his Crop is still full, though not SO full as to suggest that all is stalled, it is still acting slower than it should be, so, no more seeds till the Crop is empty, and, likely, I will tube in some Medistatin and maybe some other meds, to see if maybe those are what he needs.

Otherwise, nothing definite enough for signs, to suggest what illness or issue he is having, even though I know somehting ia at least a litttle bit amiss with his health.


He was much more relaxed and less tense today with being gently held standing on my Palm, and, we had a few more little 'converstions' which went well.



Phil
Lv


----------



## pdpbison

Pretty slow Crop...down maybe one fourth it's content from yesterday's modest Seed Bowl worth.

The day's poops have a 'fuzzy' aspect which suggests to me there are some Yeast troubles...but, the Yeast troubles may be secondary to
something else slowing things down.

So, started him just now on Medistatin.

And, shall Worm him, also...shortly.


He has gotten less uncomfortable...but still is less than accepting...

Lol...


----------



## gunter71

How is the little ex-racer bird doing? I talk about my experience with him frequently and hope that he is getting better from his illness.


----------

